

YC Co-Founder Jessica Livingston On The Dearth Of Women In Tech - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/26/yc-co-founder-jessica-livingston-on-the-dearth-of-women-in-tech-and-some-steps-to-fix-it/

======
larrik
Perhaps the Tech industry needs women more than women need the Tech industry.

------
TimLangley
Slightly confused

Jessica's article is excellent but I don't see the relevance of her article to
women

The comments that she makes Save money, Learn about start-ups, etc... are just
as valid for women as for men

Is this (dearth of women) really the right question to be asking or should it
be about the relative lack of start-ups (/students starting start-ups) and how
the education system (in it's widest sense) should react?

Sorry Jessica - excellent article - but I'm not sure it got to the point

------
chrisaycock
This issue isn't limited to entrepreneurship; there's a dearth of women who
study computer science in school.

------
gsivil
For a vivid discussion on the blog post by Jessica Livingston see also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2144956>

------
gaius
_If someone in your IT department is actually good, befriend them_

With that attitude, you aren't likely to make many friends in IT.

